# Happy Birthday



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

President Obama is 50 year young today


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I hope you are KIDDING


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Not KIDDING

lol


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I did not think he was born, he just crowled out from under a rock. LOL
Arlin


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe he'll choke on some birthday cake. Yeah, I said it. You guys see what the Dow did today?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Remember Bush choking on a pretzel or maybe he had one too many


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Wish we had Bush back myself. Big O's idiot policies have cost me dearly.
Crap, I'd even rather have Slick Willy than this.
Just MHO.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

If his birth certificate can be believed…

Sorry, couldn't resist… Getting sick and freaking tired of the whole politics thing…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday President Obama

: )


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I never thought I'd live long enough to see the day that the President was younger than me. Crap.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Booooooo. Dont know him personally, so wont say anything mean about him. But if his personal life is anything like his political life….then I'm worried for him. boooooo


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I was eating lunch on the 20th of February with my 10-year-old granddaughter and I asked her, "What day is tomorrow?"

She said "It's President's Day!"

She's a smart kid.

I asked "What does President's Day mean?"

I was waiting for something about Washington or Lincoln, etc.

She replied, "President's Day is when President Obama steps out of the White House, and if he sees his shadow we have one more year of unemployment."


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I see that most of you guys don't like your President.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Is isn't that I don't like him, it is just that he is an evil human being.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW Rocky I don't believe you said that!!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok sorry…I could be wrong, he may not be human.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Well you guys know him better than me.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Considering I am a huge fan of Alan Keyes, Allen West, Herman Cain, Walter Williams, Clarence Thomas, Armstrong Williams and Thomas Sowell, it is the the man and his ideology, not his color.

Update….I see you changed your mind GMan


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

well…..He ran an AMAZING campaign for presidency. Unfortunately, thats all he did. I will tell you one thing…he didnt get the job because he was the most qualified…..and thats all I'll say on the subject. I think we only have 2 more years with him??? can't come soon enough


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mr. President! May you have many more and I look forward to wishing you a Happy birthday as President of the United States through 2016. You're doing a great job and I'm honored to have you as my President today and when you get re-elected in 2012. Go Obama!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

The koolaid runneth over


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

My birthday wish for Obama… may he rot in hell with all politicians.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I wonder what qualifies as "doing a great job." ????


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Tell us how you really feel Chris


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Apparently, Dakremer, all it takes is the ability to take the greatest country on this planet and drive it into the dirt; kill any incentive any entrepreneur may have had to build and grow business, completely ignor our constitution and mandate any rule he wants to that serves his own agenda, while creating constant turmoil and use any chance he gets to stir up class warfare and … well, I just can't say any more. I'm getting sick to my stomach.

+1 Chris


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Ackowledging Ramadan and ignoring Easter must also add to his great job performance.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

crank49 - you really need to stop complaining about George Dubya Bush. I agree with you. The damage Dubya did to this country is unforgivable and will take decades to repair but the past is the past and we need to do all we can to keep his corporate cronies from continuing the damage that he started.

Yeah, what George Dubya did to this country makes me sick to my stomach as well. At least he's out of office and no longer doing anymore damage. I'm glad we agree on this.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh yes. Just blame Bush. Mean old Bush. Bush, Bush, Bush. How many more years will Big O hole have to serve before he is given credit for the hell he has created?

Nothing more to say, I'm outta here.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

PLEASE put Bush back into Office. ANYTHING is better than what we have now.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

toodaloo, crank49.

More to say. I'm stayin here.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

You're right GMMan. You know nothing about our politics. Just continue to be glad your country is geographically located where it is.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Obama got in only because he sang a better song than McCain. We need an independent president in office one of these day that is not set with any party and thinks for himself on behalf of the people of America , not China, Pakistan, Africa, Saudi Arabia or Iraq


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Would Palin be better than Mrs Clinton?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I wonder what bigkev means by " glad your country is geographically located where it is " ?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Roseanne to run for U.S. president

By Melissa Hank

2011-08-05

Comedian announces her plans on 'Tonight Show'

Roseanne Barr's off-key national anthem incident in 1990? I'd like to think that's simply a precursor to this. The 58-year-old comedian announced that she's running for president of the United States during a taping of Thursday's The Tonight Show.

It's not a joke. "I am running for president of the United States," she said as the audience cheered and host Jay Leno grinned. "I'm totally serious. 'Cause I want to be part of the debates, because I want to represent the tax payer. In fact, I'm choosing the tax payers as my vice-president."

What kind of platform would she run on? There may be clues in the lead-up to her announcement. According to Huffington Post, she endorsed medicinal marijuana and said macadamia nuts' nutrition value would cure global warming and world hunger.

She also stated that she grows all her own food, stores water and uses solar power in her home, and claimed that legalizing marijuana would end drug wars.

As for which party she'd run for, she pooh-poohed both the Democrats (which she supported in the last election) and Republicans. "I'm not for either party because they both suck and they're both a bunch of criminals," she said. "So I made up my own party. It's the Green Tea Party."

Barr, who shot to fame with the 1988-97 comedy Roseanne, returned to the small screen last month on Lifetime with the docu-series Roseanne's Nuts. It follows the star as she grows macadamia nuts on her 40-acre property in Big Island, Hawaii, and features celebrities including Bonnie Bramlett, Phyllis Diller and Sandra Bernhard.

The Emmy and Golden Globe winner also hosted the 1998 talker The Roseanne Show, and starred in the reality show The Real Roseanne Show. She guest-starred on series including 3rd Rock from the Sun, The Nanny and My Name is Earl, and voiced Julie in the 1991 film Look Who's Talking Too.

Barr's announcement follows the short-lived presidential campaign by Apprentice ringmaster Donald Trump and Kelsey Grammer, who told the New York Post he might go into politics after he retires from acting.

"I look at my political aspirations as that lasts piece of my life - where I hope to do something good for people and pay back a little," said the conservative Republican. Grammer campaigned for John McCain in the last U.S. election.

What do you think of Roseanne's run for president? [email protected] or comment below

Catch up on the latest fashion and beauty on TV with Melissa's Style Watch every Wednesday

Follow Melissa on Twitter


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL if he has his way there won't be a United States by 2016. Atleast not as we know it.

EDIT: the first step to fixing this county is to forget about the party line and use our heads ( R) (D ) bah they are all corrupt


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

All of Kenya is Happy


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

goodness, i am so politically ignorant, i should not even voice an opinion on politics, but i have to make a combined agreement of Jim, Eric, & lcurrent.
I often think we would be happier if we were still nomadic, evolving apes. We (our offspring & or theirs, etc.) may, in the not so distant future, live in a country, and on a planet that bears little resemblance to the one we inhabit -thank you, Eric. 
I feel we need to think a little more about choices -thank you, Jim - before we make the vital "mistake" to which lcurrent intentionally or inadvertently, or perhaps metaphorically refers, and we can no longer inhabit this planet.
-and Jim, don't forget our local contributors either -the ones whose paychecks, so astronomically greater than most, "fuel" the candidates.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm beginning to wonder if the old LJ rules didn't make for a better website than the new rules do.

The hatred is amazing.

Maybe more amazing is the old saying: you're entitled to your own opinions, but not to your own facts.

Rarely does a fact-based discussion take place on the OT stuff, here, pretty much dooming the OT stuff, again.

"I hate your guy. NO. I hate YOUR guy MORE" has never solved anything, nor WILL it ever solve anything.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Facts are hard to come by, it seems. My comparison of W to O may not be fact, either but at least the love is bipartisan:

When Bush got sick in Japan at a state dinner, (knowing what was about to happen) he quickly calculated his options and their outcome, then decided to duck under the table to spew on the Japanese Prime minister's shoes.

Obama is more advanced in that he has the uncanny ability to vaporize his constant regurgitation as it flies past his vocal chords and turn it into words that make him seem logical, thoughtful and compassionate. Neat trick.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.dhimmitude.org/ says:

Dhimmitude: the Islamic system of governing populations conquered by jihad wars, encompassing all of the demographic, ethnic, and religious aspects of the political system. The word "dhimmitude" as a historical concept, was coined by Bat Ye'or in 1983 to describe the legal and social conditions of Jews and Christians subjected to Islamic rule. The word "dhimmitude" comes from dhimmi, an Arabic word meaning "protected". Dhimmi was the name applied by the Arab-Muslim conquerors to indigenous non-Muslim populations who surrendered by a treaty (dhimma) to Muslim domination. Islamic conquests expanded over vast territories in Africa, Europe and Asia, for over a millennium (638-1683). The Muslim empire incorporated numerous varied peoples which had their own religion, culture, language and civilization. For centuries, these indigenous, pre-Islamic peoples constituted the great majority of the population of the Islamic lands. Although these populations differed, they were ruled by the same type of laws, based on the shari'a.

This similarity, which includes also regional variations, has created a uniform civilization developed throughout the centuries by all non-Muslim indigenous people, who were vanquished by a jihad-war and governed by shari'a law. It is this civilization which is called dhimmitude. It is characterized by the different strategies developed by each dhimmi group to survive as non-Muslim entity in their Islamized countries. Dhimmitude is not exclusively concerned with Muslim history and civilization. Rather it investigates the history of those non-Muslim peoples conquered and colonized by jihad.

Dhimmitude encompasses the relationship of Muslims and non-Muslims at the theological, social, political and economical levels. It also incorporates the relationship between the numerous ethno-religious dhimmi groups and the type of mentality that they have developed out of their particular historical condition which lasted for centuries, even in some Muslim countries, till today.

Dhimmitude is an entire integrated system, based on Islamic theology. It cannot be judged from the circumstantial position of any one community, at a given time and in a given place. Dhimmitude must be appraised according to its laws and customs, irrespectively of circumstances and political contingencies.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/medical/exemptions.asp


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/government/a/muslims_exempt_health_insurance_mandate.htm


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

With Ann Coulter, Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly, and Sean Hannity as the voices of the Right, why would anyone expect fact and reason to be part of the monologue? It's like discussing science with a Creationist…

Besides, these types of forum "discussions" are more about testosterone points than anything else, which makes it silly to engage in any serious discussion.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"Besides, these types of forum "discussions" are more about testosterone points than anything else, which makes it silly to engage in any serious discussion."

Sad, but true.

Also, challenging peoples' closely-held beliefs-even IF they are not based on ANY facts-wounds them.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

"Also, challenging peoples' closely-held beliefs-even IF they are not based on ANY facts-wounds them."

Even more true!

That we so closely tie our personal identities with what we believe to be true and false is a flaw in our species.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I think we need to vote in an economist or someone like that, that is NOT a politician. Lets save our own country before we start worrying about others. And by "lets save our own country…." I mean - the total opposite of whatever it is Obama and all the other politicians are doing. What an amazing Idea/country we have - ruined by people's greed.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Well said Dakremer.
By the way, the annointed one spoke again just an hour ago to reassure the country and the markets dropped another 100 points.
He's stinking the place up.
It's Bush's fault again and still.
If he's doing everything different than Bush did ("failed policies") why is the country now on the verge of ruins?


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

"I think we need to vote in an economist…"

Indeed! How about a Nobel Prize winning economist, one who is critical of Obama's economic policies, who thought the stimulus package wouldn't work, and believes in free trade. His name is Paul Krugman.

That should get me at least 3 testosterone points. - OO-HA!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"If he's doing everything different than Bush did"

He isn't.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

^ Yes! Thank you Neil.


----------



## RZH (Nov 20, 2009)

Paul Krugman is critical of some of Obama's policies which is fair, but has anyone read his comments on the Repubican economic agenda? He thinks they are idiots! Here's a vote for Paul Krugman.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

^Yes, Krugman's a very smart man.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey, what's all this? Obama dresses well and is articulate. What more do you guys want? 
 Happy Birthday, Mr. President. Al - R, WV


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sometimes I think the internet causes more harm than good.

I'll state up front that I'm fairly conservative in a lot of areas. I didn't vote for Obama, and I don't like his policies for the most part.

*However*, I work with some real right-wingers, and I spend a fair amount of my time calming them down when they go berserk over every ridiculously untrue, ant-Obama chain email that comes along.

Both sides are guilty in the propaganda war. This week, it's the tea party who is responsible for torpedoing the economy. Next week, we'll get an email detailing Hillary's secret negotiations to sell Manhattan to the Arabs.

Use your brains, people. Check out the *facts*, then vote your conscience. (If only congress would do the same.)


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Well said, Charlie.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

NBeener SAID: "I'm beginning to wonder if the old LJ rules didn't make for a better website than the new rules do… The hatred is amazing."

Neil, I think you are correct on this and if anything would jeopardize our new found LJs freedoms/Forums *I think this political hatred spewing all over the place will do it.*

Stop the hate. Stop it before Martin/administrators step in and do it for you. Head out to the shop and make some sawdust. Just sayin'...


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Doesn't it take 2 parties to tango? The credit de-rating had more to do with the tea-party than anyone (considering it has been raised countless times by both parties). If it was just raised quietly like before it would have been fine, but no let's use it as leverage for their agenda.

I'm not sure why you're blaming big O for all this. We went through a dot com bust and started 2 wars under bush and followed it up on a mortgage meltdown. Except maybe for Iraq, you can't really blame Bush, so why the hell should you blame Obama for it either?

What exactly did he do to kill entrepreneur incentive? Obama-care? You mean Romney-Care 2.0 right? For a president that has promised a lot, he hasn't produced much policy on which to deliver those promises.

If your business is failing, I suggest you look in a mirror and ask him/her what they are gonna do about it instead of blaming someone else.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Sarit,
Give it a rest.
The dot com bust was well before Bush.

The mortgage meltdown was started by Clinton and run by Barney Frank. (A chicken in every pot) A home for everyone whether they qualified or not.

Obama care? Look at the socialist countries trying to reverse years of free care and comfort. Russia, Greece, Ireland, Italy, England ?

You're ideals of a perfect nanny state are past history.


"If your business is failing, I suggest you look in a mirror and ask him/her what they are gonna do about it instead of blaming someone else."*

I'm sure all of woodworkers, carpenters, on this site appreciate that statement. It's obvious they have created their own demise…............according to you.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

With any luck he'll only have 1 more birthday as our President! 
As for those that want to blame the "TEA PARTY" for the downgrade from the S&P then you just show your ignorance. Only in congress would raising the debt ceiling make any sense. Congress needs to cut spending, cut entitlement programs, decrease the size of the government and start following the Constitution. 
The scariest thing any American can hear is "Hi I'm from the government and I'm here to help!".

"A government big enough to give you what you want is strong enough to take what you have!" - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Neil and Horizontal Mike…
Couldn't agree more. These rants have no place on LJ.
Roger


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Roger and HorizontalMike. I think this thread is perfectly fine, and definitely does deserve a place here on Lumberjocks. This is the NONshop talk forum. I haven't read any personal attacks of fellow lumberjocks, nor very heated arguments. Politics is always a little heated, because everyone has varying opinions/likes/dislikes. A good debate like this every so often is a healthy thing, as long as it doesnt get out of hand….and so far it hasnt

I'll say it again, as I've said many times before. If you dont like these kinds of threads…DONT come to the NONshop forum area….and definitely dont join in on the conversation about "how you hate these kinds of threads." If that isnt trying to start drama, I dont know what is.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

*"A good debate like this every so often is a healthy thing…*"

What exactly do you consider debate, dakremer? Which of the following examples below - from this thread - do you think engenders healthy debate? Do you really think anyone (deleted by me) would consider this thread a serious place for debate? You guys set the tone…

"I did not think he was born, he just crowled out from under a rock."

"Maybe he'll choke on some birthday cake."

"Booooooo. Dont know him personally, so wont say anything mean about him. But if his personal life is anything like his political life….then I'm worried for him. boooooo."

"Is isn't that I don't like him, it is just that he is an evil human being."

"Ok sorry…I could be wrong, he may not be human."

"My birthday wish for Obama… may he rot in hell with all politicians."

"Happy Birthday President O'Token."


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Pierce: You are correct that there have been some nasty remarks. However, I also agree with dakremer in spirit. A lot of members wanted a place to talk about non-woodworking issues, and* this* is the place.

I think if people can confine their off-topic discussions (even arguments) to one area, those who wish to stick strictly to woodworking can do so. The one improvement I would suggest (and have suggested before) is to put a check box next to each of the forums on the main forum page so that people could choose only the ones that interest them. Let's say I checked off everything except non-shop talk. Then when I scrolled down to the listing of all topics, I would not see any that were posted in the non-shop talk forum.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I agree, Charlie. I was referring only to this thread and not the non-shop talk forum in its entirety.

I have no qualms about blowing off steam or expressing anger, we all need to do that once in a while and I've done my share, but that can be done without the sort of vitriol expressed in this thread.

Edit: I'm guilty of being vitriolic as well. For example, in my distaste for the corporate world I made the following statement:

"_What we really need is another French Revolution with all the trimmings, pun intended."

Not a very constructive or dialogue generating statement…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

All this talk of politics,etc. has made me hungry…..I'm going over to the other non-shop talk forum where the talk is food, mayo, tomatoes, and eating in general… Now that's a subject I can get into…... Bye..!!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Pierce,
Daniel just doesn't get it. Lemmings only need to be pointed toward the cliff and off they go. No self-policing of posts *because it's NON-Shop talk everything must be Okie Dokie.*

As I am sure at least you and Roger know that the comments that you quoted above, if they were directed at an LJs member by name (as they are against President Obama) we would all call for their removal as well as removal of the offending LJs member.

Verbal diarrhea creates a slippery slope and, IMO, it will climax with more change. ********************! Doesn't anyone remember that just this last fall that this kind of vitriol crap resulted in the removal of the coffee lounge!
But, but, but… this time it's different! Blah, blah, blah…


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

^Yep!

At least we can agree we all have the same passion for one thing… Canadian-made hand tools.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Pierce85
Quote
*"my distaste for the corporate world"*

You really do drink the Kool-Aid and don't have a clue about business. Let. me clue you in. The Govt. writes the corporate tax code. The Corps just follow it and take the loopholes (that the Govt. created) to pay the least amount of tax. Just like the individual! You and me.
By the way, every union entity in this country has set themselves up as a Corp.

Horizontal Mike, you're really disappointing. You're a ranter from way back. Now you're Gods gift to civility.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

You know Jim, it really matters what the issue is. When it comes to WW, I have strongly expressed my opinions regarding handtools and their restoration under the Projects area. So I do rant (if real factual argument can be called ranting) on occasion.

When it comes to politics, I have learned to listen, fact check, and cross individuals off my list that speak without knowledge. Do notice I am NOT saying bias, but speak with no KNOWLEDGE. It is easy enough to fact check in this Internet connected world, and I do.

FWIW, when one wrestles with a pig things get dirty and the problem is, only the pig enjoys it. While not always successful, I do choose to stay high and dry when I can. If I have to classify myself then I would say that I tend to share much of Topa's views, particularly when it comes to how so many uninformed individuals vote against their own best interests.

BTW, you don't really think that corporations don't buy their political access and affect the tax code/enforcement do you? For example Cheney's White House and Big Oil. Geez, how could you forget… Just sayin'...


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

Several here have referenced the importance of getting 'the facts'. Splendid advice, if possible, but that is one my concerns about anything relating to the political scene. One side says one thing, the other side says the opposite. Each can back up their assertions with impressive-sounding facts, but obviously both can't be right. Like during the Obamacare debate, you had so much information coming out, even the reps and senators voting on it did not know if all the assertions were correct; they just voted as instructed. Same in all the debt limit debate. Who does have the correct numbers? How do we know them when we see them? What are the 'facts'.

At this point, for me, anyway, it comes down to making a choice as to whom I prefer to believe, based on their past actions and the political philosophies they have expressed . From what I've seen of Obama he has an entirely different vision for this country than what I'm comfortable with, and that cadre of loons around him greatly reinforce that discomfort. As imperfect and self-serving as Boehner and his minions might be, their vision of what is good for this nation more nearly coincides with mine.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Jim, you've completely misinterpreted everything I said.
I told you about the stuff that happened during Bush, and said you can't blame him.. yet you insinuate that I do.

Btw, the mortgage crisis was not made by the dems, and that's easy to prove. If banks were reluctant to loan to unqualified people but were forced to, why do you supposed they were chomping at the bit to advertise to them? I'll tell you why, its because they knew they could package the bad loans with the good, call them mortgage backed securities (MBS) and they would be bought as AAA securities on wall street. The banks would then make money on all those hefty origination fees and a margin for creating the security w/o any of the risk. Of course wall street couldn't get enough of these MBS's and all the people who could qualify already had loans so then came the gradual reduction of requirements to qualify. Eventually we ended up with undocumented loans… basicially, you say how much you make and the banks believe you :0. You think the dems made some law that allowed this? Come on. I will tell you that dems are partially to blame, but its not what you think. Its because they should have regulated at least Fannie and Freddie better. Yes… that's right you can blame dems for NOT regulating enough (http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aSKSoiNbnQY0). But then that puts many of you in a bad position because, the dems were regulating you to death, but on the other hand when they didn't regulate, your life became crap too. You either say you want the nanny state and blame the dems for the mortgage crisis or you say its not their fault, because they shouldn't be regulating anyhow. So which is it?

I didn't say Obamacare was good or bad. I just pointed out the fact that the very same plan conservatives hate is almost a carbon copy of Mitt Romney's plan when he was governor of MA (http://washingtonexaminer.com/blogs/beltway-confidential/does-romneycare-obamacare-cato-says-yes). Don't forget Romney is the leading canidiate for the GOP. Think about it, if you hate Obamacare, why would you vote for the guy who created the plan in the first place (i.e. Romney)?

You also insinuate that I'm blaming people for their own demise. Although, their demise may or may not be their fault, my point was it doesn't matter who is to blame. They still need to do something about it. Its not Obama's kids who are gonna starve. Rather than trying to find someone to blame for your misfortune, you should be trying to figure out how to get out of this mess. That may mean you have to shift your product line to more recession resistant items like cribs or adapt your current products so that they are more budget conscience.

The only constant in life is change. If you cannot adapt that's nobody's fault but your own… that is unless you're expecting the nanny (gov't) to take care of you.


----------

